# 5.20's (buyers/sellers)



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

Just started this topic to make buying/selling 5.20's a one source topic so we don't have to keep diggin' through forums, save time, and use that time for gettin' our hands to use a wrench instead.(13's & 14's / O.G.'s or Cokers) Kinda like the Dayton post for example!!!...POST EM' UP! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

...or another example would be the tru-spoke topic. Anyhow.. Post em'! :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Apr 5 2011, 12:26 PM~20265400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Impala Daddy (Oct 12, 2005)

how much for those 520/13 is there anybody repro those 520s yet?


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Apr 5 2011, 03:38 PM~20266648
> *how much for those 520/13    is there anybody repro those 520s yet?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=520722&st=3580



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=587262&st=0




:nicoderm:


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=588776 :biggrin:


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=588776    :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

I've already ordered three tires( http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=586909 )
, so now I've ordered one new from Mr. Wheels. When I recieve my (1) new tire, I will post the date I recieved it for everyone, then I will mount it on my G-house and light that bitch up hard on the new tire, so we can put these fuckers to the true test!!!(I will post before, during burnout, and after burnout!)


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Apr 6 2011, 12:17 PM~20273976
> *I've already ordered three tires(  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=586909  )
> , so now I've ordered one new from Mr. Wheels. When I recieve my (1) new tire, I will post the date I recieved it for everyone, then I will mount it on my G-house and light that bitch up hard on the new tire, so we can put these fuckers to the true test!!!(I will post before, during burnout, and after burnout!)
> *


LOOKS LIKE YOU BOUGHT 3 OF THE OLD STYLE 5.20`S, AND IF YOUR GETTING A NEW STYLE , THEY WON`T MATCH. YOU MIGHT AS WELL JUST BUY A SET OF THE NEW 4 PLY, SO WHEN THE 2 PLYS SPLIT, YOU`LL HAVE A SET READY TO GO.
JUST MY 2 CENTS


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 6 2011, 02:48 PM~20275215
> *LOOKS LIKE YOU BOUGHT 3 OF THE OLD STYLE 5.20`S, AND IF YOUR GETTING A NEW STYLE , THEY WON`T MATCH. YOU MIGHT AS WELL JUST BUY A SET OF THE NEW 4 PLY, SO WHEN THE 2 PLYS SPLIT, YOU`LL HAVE A SET READY TO GO.
> JUST MY 2 CENTS
> *


 :0


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 6 2011, 02:48 PM~20275215
> *LOOKS LIKE YOU BOUGHT 3 OF THE OLD STYLE 5.20`S, AND IF YOUR GETTING A NEW STYLE , THEY WON`T MATCH. YOU MIGHT AS WELL JUST BUY A SET OF THE NEW 4 PLY, SO WHEN THE 2 PLYS SPLIT, YOU`LL HAVE A SET READY TO GO.
> JUST MY 2 CENTS
> *


The price is the same if I was to buy a single or a set. My tires WILL be used, no trailer here! Tires are maintenence just like belts, fluids, lights, ect. THEY ARE CHANGED AS OFTEN AS I ROLL. In the next month, my shit will be on the street, and as a tire rotates out of the set, the next will rotate it's way in. Thanks for the major concern though. Crazy thing is, is the fact that I've lost radials due to cracks, and my 5.20's still haven't cracked! I can almost swear by the 5.20!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Apr 7 2011, 12:16 AM~20280101
> *The price is the same if I was to buy a single or a set. My tires WILL be used, no trailer here! Tires are maintenence just like belts, fluids, lights, ect. THEY ARE CHANGED AS OFTEN AS I ROLL. In the next month, my shit will be on the street, and as a tire rotates out of the set, the next will rotate it's way in. Thanks for the major concern though. Crazy thing is, is the fact that I've lost radials due to cracks, and my 5.20's still haven't cracked! I can almost swear by the 5.20!
> *


no disrespect intended, just the 2 plys tires are the reason choker re-made the tires. due to the side walls splitting and blowingout while driving. but i wish good luck on your tires.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

pics,pics,pics


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 7 2011, 05:22 AM~20280859
> *no disrespect intended, just the 2 plys tires are the reason choker re-made the tires. due to the side walls splitting and blowingout while driving. but i wish good luck on your tires.
> *


..I know. That's why tha qoute you highlighted says "they will be rotated out". That is also why the quote you you highlighted, I explained how "I've had better luck w/ those 5.20's more than radials".And finally the BIGGEST words in that same qoute theat you highlighted read "THEY ARE CHANGED AS OFTEN AS I ROLL." :squint: ..thanks for the four-cents though. :biggrin:


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 7 2011, 09:41 AM~20282219
> *pics,pics,pics
> *






















...the radial was purchased the same month as the 5.20. The only difference was that the radial was barely used. The 5.20 was used on a daily for 2 yrs. Thank you for being so concerned.


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

ROLLIN SUPREMES :biggrin:


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

pics of more used 5.20's for more skeptics.


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIVIN LOW IDAHO_@Apr 7 2011, 10:47 AM~20282644
> *ROLLIN SUPREMES :biggrin:
> *


...yes sir. You far from Cd'A? I'm hopin' to have my G-house and '62 painted by the time tha 5 de Mayo show of Cd'A happens. Roll on up to tha panhandle homie! :biggrin:


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

Im about 7hrs away homie


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

When are there shows down there?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Apr 7 2011, 11:04 AM~20282365
> *..I know. That's why tha qoute you highlighted says "they will be rotated out". That is also why the quote you you highlighted, I explained how "I've had better luck w/ those 5.20's more than radials".And finally the BIGGEST words in that same qoute theat you highlighted read "THEY ARE CHANGED AS OFTEN AS I ROLL." :squint: ..thanks for the four-cents though. :biggrin:
> *


4cents is better than 2 cents. :biggrin: glad you switch things out


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Apr 8 2011, 01:09 AM~20289048
> *When are there shows down there?
> *


the best one is August 13, 2011 for the Hispanic Heritage Carshow
in Twin Falls, id


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 8 2011, 05:57 AM~20289589
> *4cents is better than 2 cents. :biggrin:  glad you switch things out
> *


...thanx homie. :biggrin:


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIVIN LOW IDAHO_@Apr 8 2011, 08:08 AM~20290202
> *the best one is August 13, 2011 for the Hispanic Heritage Carshow
> in Twin Falls, id
> *


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

5.20's! ..where they @?! ..post pics for the people of LIL!


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

*5.20's!!! show em'! buyers! sellers! ..or just 5.20 B.S.!!!*


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## chevydaddy619 (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Apr 9 2011, 07:01 PM~20299839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Are they 13ls or 14ls?? How much for them??
:cheesy:


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Apr 9 2011, 07:01 PM~20299839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*..that's that O.G. shit!!!*


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/2315417581.html


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/2311527152.html


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 10 2011, 06:15 PM~20305700
> *http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/2315417581.html
> *


SOLD!!!!!!!!!!! TO ME! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Apr 10 2011, 11:32 PM~20308496
> *SOLD!!!!!!!!!!! TO ME! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


...nice!


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 10 2011, 05:06 PM~20305256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :inout:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

[/quote]


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

>


[/quote]
nice


----------



## jayjr (Mar 28, 2011)

http://s1103.photobucket.com/albums/g478/jayjrdeleon/


----------



## jayjr (Mar 28, 2011)

sorry fellas new to this site and dont know how to post the pics on here, but there's a photobucket link of my 520/14s.. premium sportway lowrider series.


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jayjr_@Apr 11 2011, 10:22 AM~20310756
> *sorry fellas new to this site and dont know how to post the pics on here, but there's a photobucket link of my 520/14s.. premium sportway lowrider series.
> *


Nice 5.20's! Welcome to L.I.L., I've only been on here for 5 months now, so I'm still kinda new. Go to the box where you enter your post, Image uploader, open image, then you have to highlight, copy, and paste. ..then add your reply as usual.


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Apr 11 2011, 01:00 AM~20308917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


...Allways like your posts homie!


----------



## jayjr (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## jayjr (Mar 28, 2011)

:biggrin: Thanks rIdaho!!! Preciate that homie...


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jayjr_@Apr 11 2011, 01:14 PM~20311755
> *:biggrin: Thanks rIdaho!!! Preciate that homie...
> *


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Apr 11 2011, 12:32 AM~20308496
> *SOLD!!!!!!!!!!! TO ME! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FOR A 1000.00?


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

ok guys my hunt is over just pick up a set of 5 og sportways :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Apr 12 2011, 01:30 PM~20320295
> *ok guys my hunt is  over just pick up a set of 5 og sportways :biggrin:
> *


POST PICS :biggrin:


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 12 2011, 12:35 PM~20320339
> *POST PICS :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

>


[/quote]
THIS IS 1 OF MY SETS OF TRU`S


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

i will as soon as photobuckets up n running


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 12 2011, 12:35 PM~20320339
> *POST PICS :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

THIS IS 1 OF MY SETS OF TRU`S
[/quote]
YUP IT IS! I LOVE THIS PIC!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 11 2011, 01:25 PM~20311805
> *FOR A 1000.00?
> *


I GUESS I GOT KINDA LUCKY, HOMEBOY SOLD THEM TO ME FOR $400 WITH WIRE WHEELS...TIRES GOT BOUT 95% THREAD ON THEM STILL! N YES THEY ARE THE PREMIUM SPORTWAYS SMALL WW'S!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

IM STILL LOOKING FOR MORE THOUGH!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Apr 11 2011, 12:40 PM~20311567
> *...Allways like your posts homie!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: THANX!


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Apr 12 2011, 07:07 PM~20323383
> *I GUESS I GOT KINDA LUCKY, HOMEBOY SOLD THEM TO ME FOR $400 WITH WIRE WHEELS...TIRES GOT BOUT 95% THREAD ON THEM STILL! N YES THEY ARE THE PREMIUM SPORTWAYS SMALL WW'S!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


those were suppose to be mine but the homie never called me back


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> THIS IS 1 OF MY SETS OF TRU`S


YUP IT IS! I LOVE THIS PIC!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
THEY BRING ME BACK TO THE `OLD DAYS!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Apr 12 2011, 07:55 PM~20323901
> *those were suppose to be mine but the homie never called me back
> *


SORRY CARNAL! TE LAS GANE!!! THEY WERE UP IN HYSPERIA CA. PICKED THEM UP ON SUNDAY! :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Apr 12 2011, 08:16 PM~20324150
> *SORRY CARNAL! TE LAS GANE!!! THEY WERE UP IN HYSPERIA CA. PICKED THEM UP ON SUNDAY! :biggrin:
> *


para todos hay homie, no hating here bro  :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> YUP IT IS! I LOVE THIS PIC!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


THEY BRING ME BACK TO THE `OLD DAYS!
[/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Apr 12 2011, 08:17 PM~20324164
> *para todos hay homie, no hating here bro   :biggrin:
> *


ORALE SIMON! :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Apr 12 2011, 08:17 PM~20324164
> *para todos hay homie, no hating here bro   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Apr 12 2011, 08:07 PM~20323383
> *I GUESS I GOT KINDA LUCKY, HOMEBOY SOLD THEM TO ME FOR $400 WITH WIRE WHEELS...TIRES GOT BOUT 95% THREAD ON THEM STILL! N YES THEY ARE THE PREMIUM SPORTWAYS SMALL WW'S!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nice score!


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

now to get them put on my tru's


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrGG88_@Apr 16 2011, 03:31 PM~20353530
> *Check this out.
> http://img4.imagehyper.com/img.php?id=5216...9269cd46b80bbe1
> 
> ...


them aint 520 homie


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

TO THE TOP FOR THE ALL MIGHTY!!! 








today was a good day


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Apr 17 2011, 02:18 PM~20358830
> * TO THE TOP FOR THE ALL MIGHTY!!!
> 
> 
> ...


paymona swap?


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 17 2011, 09:15 PM~20361726
> *paymona swap?
> *


yes sir   :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Apr 17 2011, 01:18 PM~20358830
> * TO THE TOP FOR THE ALL MIGHTY!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Apr 17 2011, 01:18 PM~20358830
> * TO THE TOP FOR THE ALL MIGHTY!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 14s.. :cheesy:


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

FIVE-TWENTIES


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Apr 17 2011, 10:36 PM~20361925
> *yes sir     :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:inout: :inout:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Does anyone have a set of Premium Sportway 5.60's for sale? Skinny whites only please!


----------



## jayjr (Mar 28, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Apr 21 2011, 10:33 AM~20389028
> *Does anyone have a set of Premium Sportway 5.60's for sale? Skinny whites only please!
> *


wallace wade specialty tires here in dallas.. 214-688-0091.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jayjr_@Apr 21 2011, 07:51 PM~20389134
> *wallace wade specialty tires here in dallas.. 214-688-0091.
> *


Thanks, I'm gonna give them a call!  

Premium Sportways right? I'm not looking for Firestones or anything else.


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Apr 21 2011, 10:33 AM~20389028
> *Does anyone have a set of Premium Sportway 5.60's for sale? Skinny whites only please!
> *


I just sold a nos one. I'll keep an eye out for another one.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Apr 21 2011, 01:22 PM~20390073
> *I just sold a nos one. I'll keep an eye out for another one.
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

set of og 520's 14 $500


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Apr 25 2011, 07:23 AM~20414023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Apr 25 2011, 07:23 AM~20414023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: CUANTO?


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 25 2011, 10:49 PM~20420588
> *:wow: CUANTO?
> *


$550


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Apr 25 2011, 11:22 PM~20420742
> *$550
> *


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 25 2011, 11:37 PM~20420826
> *
> *


that for 5 tires 4 are new n 1 is used


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Apr 25 2011, 11:43 PM~20420848
> *that for 5 tires 4 are new n 1 is used
> *


Ill trade u some 13in mcleans, look at topic


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Apr 25 2011, 11:43 PM~20420848
> *that for 5 tires 4 are new n 1 is used
> *


 :0


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Gus D (Jan 15, 2007)

Saw these on craigslist for the homies who roll 14" Skinny WW's 

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/pts/2345534288.html

and these are for the homies who roll 13" Flat whites

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/2333629961.html

I'm looking to add to my stock so if you have some OG 13" Skinny WW, singles or sets hit me up! 

Happy Hunting bothers! :thumbsup:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

I have 3 5-20s 13 cockers,small ww, 85% thread, great for spares,takin offers,pm me,buyer pays shipping,ill send pics upon request.


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T.68.VERT_@Apr 26 2011, 09:14 PM~20426996
> *I have 3 5-20s 13 cockers,small ww, 85% thread, great for spares,takin offers,pm me,buyer pays shipping,ill send pics upon request.
> *


Ill try to post pics tommorow,camera trippin.....


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T.68.VERT_@Apr 27 2011, 06:47 PM~20434805
> *Ill try to post pics tommorow,camera trippin.....
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Apr 25 2011, 08:19 AM~20414005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHAVED?


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 28 2011, 05:30 PM~20442464
> *SHAVED?
> *


think so just pick them up, was gona run 14 tru's but going with 13 tru's so i need some 13 520.s


----------



## koonmcs (Feb 19, 2007)

I got 3 520 sport ways , 13 with 1 inch white wall ,one is new and two got 90percent thread will post picks soon,I stay in Fontana California


----------



## koonmcs (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm asking $300 for the 3 520


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

I like this thread.


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

*~~TTT</span><span style=\'color:green\'>~~*


----------



## McFail (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@May 3 2011, 09:46 PM~20479873
> **~~TTT</span><span style=\'color:green\'>~~*
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Apr 25 2011, 07:19 AM~20414005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


$500


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Apr 25 2011, 07:23 AM~20414023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


$500


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

http://santafe.craigslist.org/pts/2366809875.html


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by McFail_@May 4 2011, 07:32 PM~20486353
> *:wow:
> *


<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1105/2001.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
:wow:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@May 12 2011, 09:31 AM~20537175
> *<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1105/2001.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> :wow:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@May 12 2011, 09:31 AM~20537175
> *<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1105/2001.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> :wow:
> *


looks good :biggrin:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Apr 25 2011, 07:19 AM~20414005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


$450


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

quote=bullet one,May 8 2011, 09:09 AM~20507261]







og set of 520's 14's $450


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 12 2011, 03:26 PM~20539504
> *looks good :biggrin:
> *


...still got that xtra "spare tire" with the small poke? ...oh., thanks for the sale.


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

*~2thaTOP!~*


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@May 12 2011, 07:48 PM~20541433
> *quote=bullet one,May 8 2011, 09:09 AM~20507261]
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: DAMM,THEY LOOK GOOD,TOO BAD I'M LOOKIN FO 13'S THO,BUT THIER IS THE WIFES RYDE,BET THOSE 14'S WILL LOOK GOOD ON HERS.....


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@May 12 2011, 07:48 PM~20541433
> *quote=bullet one,May 8 2011, 09:09 AM~20507261]
> 
> 
> ...


...all 5?


----------



## chevydaddy619 (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@May 15 2011, 04:11 PM~20558067
> *...all 5?
> *


Are they skinny or fat white walls?


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@May 15 2011, 04:11 PM~20558067
> *...all 5?
> *


all five


----------



## chevydaddy619 (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@May 16 2011, 07:54 AM~20561815
> *all five
> *


What size whites??????????????????


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

> What size whites??????????????????
> [/quote ill check when i get home


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

FS: NOS PREMIUM SPORTWAY 5.20S 5/8 IN W.W THATS SKINNY FOR YOU RETARDS...ASKING $900 FOR THE SET :biggrin: 









































































SIKE


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/2387411628.html


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/2311527152.html


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

http://santafe.craigslist.org/pts/2366809875.html


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=5...d=0CIQBEPMCMAA#


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@May 18 2011, 03:17 PM~20580121
> *
> *


its too bad they're all 14s and all have big ww's.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@May 18 2011, 05:15 PM~20580447
> *its too bad they're all 14s and all have big ww's.
> *


skinny`s are getting tuff to find


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

5.20's!!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

SIKE 
:biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:inout: :inout:


----------



## Gus D (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@May 24 2011, 11:48 AM~20618654
> *
> 
> 
> ...



AAAAAHHH.... you got me! :roflmao: 

Was about to snatch those up from you big dogg! Maybe next time!! :biggrin:


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

Singles/sets/O.G.'s/Coker's last wave/Coker new wave/for sell/show em' off/mounted on the ride/or chillin' on the garage floor, let's see em 5.20 riders! :biggrin:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

bullet one said:


> quote=bullet one,May 8 2011, 09:09 AM~20507261]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 $450


----------



## 70 on 72s (Oct 22, 2007)

have 5 13 inch og preium sportways asking 600 obo send me number and text the pics 
also have 4 cokers 14 brand new asking 375


----------



## jayjr (Mar 28, 2011)

70 on 72s said:


> have 5 13 inch og preium sportways asking 600 obo send me number and text the pics
> also have 4 cokers 14 brand new asking 375


 hey homie, are them 14's big white wall?


----------



## 70 on 72s (Oct 22, 2007)

14 have skinny white wall


----------



## jc68 (May 27, 2011)

70 on 72s said:


> have 5 13 inch og preium sportways asking 600 obo send me number and text the pics
> also have 4 cokers 14 brand new asking 375


do the og 5 20s have skinny whitewall? any pics??


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

GT~PLATING said:


>


 cuanto?


----------



## 70 on 72s (Oct 22, 2007)

fat white wall


----------



## 70 on 72s (Oct 22, 2007)

5.20 14







5.20 13


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

70 on 72s said:


> have 5 13 inch og preium sportways asking 600 obo send me number and text the pics
> also have 4 cokers 14 brand new asking 375


:wow:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Used Premium Sportway 520 14 For Sale 
Text for pic's (562)556-0461 Only have one for sale
Looking for a Coker 520 14 Only need one


----------



## bullet_lok (Apr 20, 2009)

bullet one said:


> quote=bullet one,May 8 2011, 09:09 AM~20507261]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are these still for sale?
if so i have $400.cash


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

bullet_lok said:


> are these still for sale?
> if so i have $400.cash


Yes they are, pm sent


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Tru-...shZitem33688bcc2fQQitemZ220797324335QQptZMoto


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

rIdaho said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Tru-...shZitem33688bcc2fQQitemZ220797324335QQptZMoto


very good deal!!!


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

...I had a feelin' you'd be the first to respond to these. Nice huh? I'd get em' but I need some more for cruising purposes, not too sure about wasting some O.G.'s.


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

<p>


70 on 72s said:


> have 5 13 inch og preium sportways asking 600 obo send me number and text the pics </p>
> Are your 13" still available
> <p>also have 4 cokers 14 brand new asking 375


</p>
<p> </p>


----------



## 70 on 72s (Oct 22, 2007)

5.20 14













asking 375 new only have 10 miles on them


----------



## 70 on 72s (Oct 22, 2007)

5.20 13 asking 500 for 5 tires


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

*5.20's 2tha TOP!!!*


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

70 on 72s said:


> 5.20 14
> View attachment 325003
> View attachment 325004
> 
> asking 375 new only have 10 miles on them


 how much shiped to 90250


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

x512


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

I got 4 sets of 520s for sale.2 sets of 13s and 2 sets of 14s. All sets are small wws and all are semi new cond. Just remember, you gots to pay the cost to be the boss. Get at me on a pm for more info.


----------



## sixtripin (Aug 12, 2009)

hit me with a price on the 13s?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

*4 Coker 13" 5.20's*

*Used for about 6 weeks on my 62. Prob have a couple hundred miles on em.*

*$300 + Shipping*


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> *4 Coker 13" 5.20's*
> 
> *Used for about 6 weeks on my 62. Prob have a couple hundred miles on em.*
> 
> *$300 + Shipping*


 nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

FREAKY TALES said:


> I got 4 sets of 520s for sale.2 sets of 13s and 2 sets of 14s. All sets are small wws and all are semi new cond. Just remember, you gots to pay the cost to be the boss. Get at me on a pm for more info.


 how much for the 14"


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

Robert =woody65= said:


> how much for the 14"


pmed


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

Sheeeeeeit!!! 5.20's for sale left and right, until I'm lookin' 2 buy! Wish all these good deals would've been around 2-plus months back.:banghead:


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

...good luck on em' sales though guys!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

FREAKY TALES said:


> pmed


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

og 520's for sale got two tires asking *$300 *or obo. never been mounted call or text for more pics or info. 559-239-7133


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

are the cokers new 4 ply`s or the 2?


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

14,in OG 520 premium sportaway for sale only one not the rim or trade for a 14,in 520 coker
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attac...1&d=1308946105
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attac...1&d=1308947752


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> are the cokers new 4 ply`s or the 2?


If you were talkin to me, 2 Ply


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

FREAKY TALES said:


> I got 4 sets of 520s for sale.2 sets of 13s and 2 sets of 14s. All sets are small wws and all are semi new cond. Just remember, you gots to pay the cost to be the boss. Get at me on a pm for more info.


both sets of 13s 520s are now sold, all i have left is the 14s 520s. im also getting rid of 2 sets of radials 13s. one set of remingtons and one set of firestones.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> If you were talkin to me, 2 Ply


good price for the tires


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> good price for the tires


I thought that was fair... Prob why they sold so fast...


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

Just wanted 2 give a shout out 2 Hector! A good person 2 do bussiness with! Thanks Hector!


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

Well trade my 14x7 center gold wth all em tools n tires!!! Got pic on one of my post !!! Wan new 520's 14, 3 1/8 inch's pm!!!! located in texas !!


----------



## 70 on 72s (Oct 22, 2007)

got some 14 inch coker for sale 375 pick up buyer pays shipping


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

13" Original Premium Sportways 1" W.W......................... $ 800.00, SOUTHERN CALIFAS LOCAL / buyer pays shipping. More info, check my thread.


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

i got 600 and ill pay shiiping


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

HERE IS A SET OF 13`S WITH A WIDE WHITE 1.25 THESE ARE HARDER TO FIND MOST ARE 1. INCH NOT THE 1.25 NOT ALOT , BUT MOUNTED UP YOU CAN TELL THE DIFFERENCE, PERFECT FOR A BOMB, 2 N.O.S. , 2 GOOD USED, ALL ARE 1st QUALITYS, SO THE WHITE WALLS ARE STRAIGHT, AND NOT ALL FUN HOUSE STYLE.
$500.00 cash gets them


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> HERE IS A SET OF 13`S WITH A WIDE WHITE 1.25 THESE ARE HARDER TO FIND MOST ARE 1. INCH NOT THE 1.25 NOT ALOT , BUT MOUNTED UP YOU CAN TELL THE DIFFERENCE, PERFECT FOR A BOMB, 2 N.O.S. , 2 GOOD USED, ALL ARE 1st QUALITYS, SO THE WHITE WALLS ARE STRAIGHT, AND NOT ALL FUN HOUSE STYLE.
> $500.00 cash gets them
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

rIdaho said:


> ..I know. That's why tha qoute you highlighted says "they will be rotated out". That is also why the quote you you highlighted, I explained how "I've had better luck w/ those 5.20's more than radials".And finally the BIGGEST words in that same qoute theat you highlighted read "THEY ARE CHANGED AS OFTEN AS I ROLL." :squint: ..thanks for the four-cents though. :biggrin:


i agree with te switching out
here`s another set i put together to switch out with!


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

...speaking of rotation, the new Five-Dueces seem like their gonna last longer than the 2ply's. ...but O.G.'s always look dope!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

rIdaho said:


> ...speaking of rotation, the new Five-Dueces seem like their gonna last longer than the 2ply's. ...but O.G.'s always look dope!
> View attachment 336149
> View attachment 336150
> View attachment 336150
> View attachment 336151


lookin` good! yes the new tires might last longer beause of the new design, and 4 ply helps out too


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

_~ROLLIN' FIVE-DUECES!~_
* T.T.T.*


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Wanted# (1) 14in Coker 2Ply 520 lowrider series, ASAP
Chopper (562)556-0461


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Got a set of the new coker 5.20 13 4ply. Haven't been mounted. How much u give me for these? But probably going to put on my 5!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:ugh:


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

do u still have 520 13


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

lealbros said:


> do u still have 520 13


got some cokers in used cond for 350


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

2tha top! Keep all the 5.20 action here!


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

Need them gone...prices include shipping!!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...tion-14-nos-premium-sportway-5-20s-5-60s.html


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

ttt


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

Any used 13's, skinny whites, Coker branded???


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Got a homie that might sale his og 5.20 13" tires. These are in great shape. Almost new. I'll post them if he does.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

I GOT 2 5.20`S 
1 NOW PERFECT SHAPE, BLUE COATING
2ND HAS 100 MILES ON THEM, BUT TIRE SHOP DID CUT THE INSIDE EDGE WHEN WE REMOVED IT OFF THE RIM.
BUT MAY STILL SEAL UP
400.00


----------



## Carby84 (Jul 25, 2012)

Lookin for 13's chrome with gold nipples!! PM


----------



## ernie (Mar 10, 2008)

*520s 13*

i got rims to trade for 520 13s


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> I GOT 2 5.20`S
> 1 NOW PERFECT SHAPE, BLUE COATING
> 2ND HAS 100 MILES ON THEM, BUT TIRE SHOP DID CUT THE INSIDE EDGE WHEN WE REMOVED IT OFF THE RIM.
> BUT MAY STILL SEAL UP
> 400.00



What size? 13? 14?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

johnnie65 said:


> What size? 13? 14?


14`S VERY SKINNY WHITE WALLS. NOT 2ND TIRES WITH DAMAGE ON THE WHITE WALLS, OR VARING WIDTHS OF THE WHITE WALL .NO DRY ROT.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

THIS MIGHT HELP
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/338570-2-original-5-20-s-14-thin-white-walls.html


----------



## bigperro619 (Aug 2, 2011)

Im looking for one 520 13 in almost new condition prefered. Lmk


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

bigperro619 said:


> Im looking for one 520 13 in almost new condition prefered. Lmk


THERE`S A SET POST ON HERE USED AT A 1000.00
I YOU WANT NEW BE PREPARED TO PAY MORE


----------



## bigperro619 (Aug 2, 2011)

Looking for one 520 13 small w/w or i got three almost new for $750 . But would like to complete my set by buying one . Lmk


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

looking for up to 3 14" with 1 inch used. just trying to put a set together for rollers. dont want garbage


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

fullsize67 said:


> looking for up to 3 14" with 1 inch used. just trying to put a set together for rollers. dont want garbage


HAD A FEW SETS THAT WERE 13`S WITH 1 INCH W/W ,
NEVER SAW ANY 14`S WITH THE 1 INCH, MIGHT BE EASY TO FIND 1.
THE NEW COKERS HAVE THE 1 INCH W/W,
THE 14`S I HAVE ARE THE 5/8`S, SO THESE WON`T HELP YOU OUT


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Well then maby im off on my sizes. i got 1 og 14" with a bigger whitewall. would that be a 5/8"


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

_*Looking for one 5.20x13 O.G. Premium Sportway for a spare......Prefer new....But if not .... it would have to be super clean....1" white wall or less..... Willing to pay good cash for it*_


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

fullsize67 said:


> Well then maby im off on my sizes. i got 1 og 14" with a bigger whitewall. would that be a 5/8"


from the original tires i have seen there was the 5/8`s w/w, that`s the real thin one, then a 1 inch, then 1.25 white wall


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> from the original tires i have seen there was the 5/8`s w/w, that`s the real thin one, then a 1 inch, then 1.25 white wall


Good looking out. Looks like the 1" is what im looking for.


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

There been a bunch of good news here lately in regards to 5.20's. If anyone needs to buy or sell any of their older 5.20's, post it here. Start funding your new ones.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

fullsize67 said:


> Good looking out. Looks like the 1" is what im looking for.


these were 1.25 not the 1 inch
there was a guy selling 4 1 inch w/w on here
i saw them on the tire thread earlier


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

TTT....for the 5.20 rider!uffin:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

What happened to the re-pops?

:dunno:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Anyone got any used 13's.


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Anyone got any used 13's.


Hit up johnny65. He had a good stash don't know if he sold them all


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

dusty87ls said:


> Hit up johnny65. He had a good stash don't know if he sold them all


Thanks. Just did


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

I have this new set 520-13 1-1/4 ww






also 14x7x72 daytons one need to be reseal






500.00 per set


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

How much u asking for the 5.20 bro?


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Me?500.00 520-13s 4 ply


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Robert =woody65= said:


> Me?500.00 520-13s 4 ply



Are those the Coker or new premium sportways


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Cokers


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Robert =woody65= said:


> Cokers


Ok, I'll let this homie know.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

I got a used set of the of 520 13 with original white walls for sale .. hit me up for more info 661 667 6121


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Anyone have any used 520??


----------



## 7deuceRivi (Jun 5, 2011)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...-1-set-4-og-premium-sportway-5-20s-450-a.html


----------



## 7deuceRivi (Jun 5, 2011)

set of four is sold... have several other loose 520's to sell. Will post pics soon


7deuceRivi said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...-1-set-4-og-premium-sportway-5-20s-450-a.html


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

IMG]http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k182/13x7daily/20130925_154812_zps9b29622e.jpg[/IMG]


















Got these for sale! $500 plus actual shipping or local pick up in Carson CA.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

King Of Rimz said:


> IMG]http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k182/13x7daily/20130925_154812_zps9b29622e.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD TO overnight celebrity


----------



## 7deuceRivi (Jun 5, 2011)

Got these rider 5.20's for sale hit me up 626.482.1638. located in Baldwin Park


----------

